# برجاء الافادة عن طريق تسليح هذة الاشكال من قطاعات الكمرات ( جميع القطاعات 2 فاي 12 علوي + 4 فاي 16 سفلي)



## emadwww (25 يوليو 2021)

*برجاء الافادة عن طريق تسليح هذة الاشكال من قطاعات الكمرات ( جميع القطاعات 2 فاي 12 علوي + 4 فاي 16 سفلي)
*


----------

